# Sea Turtle Tanks



## FishAssist (Jan 30, 2014)

Check out the latest episode of Fishing with Nick & Mariko as they visit the aquarium in North Carolina and discuss Sea Turtle rescues.
Check out the interview with Mariko at 
http://www.fishassist.com/blog/fishassist-exclusive-interview-with-mariko-izumi.php


----------

